#     ""
,     - -    "".  ,       , :



> "       ,     ,  2  4     ,     9, 8, 9, 2,   ,   ,    .           ,    . 
>    poroshokuhodi.ru,       ,     .       :
> "





> (  ) -    .     .  ,     - .
> 
>  :
> 1.      - .
> 2. ,    9-8-9-2.
> 3.  - .
> 4. ׸  ,  -  .
>               ( ),      :
> 
> ...


 ,   *YUM*    "" (" " -    :Wink: ) -   . --,      -    ,      .    ,   "".
   " "!

***




 tolegor

***




 oless

***




 Garcon

***




 kofeIN

***




 Azov

***






***




 enotas

----------

58710

----------

: 

 58711

----------

-:

 58712

----------

:

 58713

----------

:

 58714

----------

:

 58715

----------

:

 58716

----------

:

 58717

----------

:

 58718

----------

_ GrayFox_
http://forum.hiendgear.com/threads/stishki-poroshki.183/

***





***





***





***





***





***





***





***





***





***





***

----------

_ : http://www.netlore.ru/poroshki_

_:_

***





***





***





***





***





***
 ,    




***





***





***





***

----------

:

 58719

----------

, -   ...    ...   !  :Redface:

----------

_ : http://www.netlore.ru/poroshki_
_:_

***





***





***





***





***





***





***





***


   - 


***





***






__

***


    -

----------


## YUM

> -


. !  - 

!  :Big Grin:

----------

*YUM*, ,      -       ,      .   , , ,  1967- (       :Embarrassment:  )         ?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*, ,      -       ,      .   , , ,  1967- (       )         ?


 
? 



> .    :
> 
> - , ,    ,      ?
> 
>    :
> 
> - ,        ?
> 
> -     ,  ?
> ...

----------

> ?


 ,      -,   ,    ( ,  , -   :Girl Wink: )   -      ,      ...

----------

""

***




(c) ab

***




(c)Beatle

***




(c) klarissa

_  - http://prochtenie.ru/bookevents/27234_

----------

:

----------

:

----------

:

----------

:

----------

:

----------


## YUM

> ,      -


.     " "  10   :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

(  ,  " "... ,   ,  ),   .

, :

----------

( ):

----------

:

----------

-:

----------

:

----------

:

----------

:

----------

:

----------

,  :

----------

:

----------

:

----------

:

----------

:

----------

:

----------

:

----------

:

----------



----------



----------



----------



----------


## .

#24     ,   .  " , .   ?".
        ,  ,   ))

----------



----------

*.*  :Girl Wink: 
***




 B0JI muzz  

***






***




 Beatle

***




 Narcom

***




 Timovey

----------


## YUM

:



>

----------

*YUM*,        ,   



> 


 __,  __.   ,    .     -    -        ,     ...  - -   .   , .

----------


## YUM

> -    -        ,     ...  - -   .   , .


 :Embarrassment: 
 . . ..   ! ( )

----------

*YUM*,  ,  , ,     ...     ,   .    ,  .    ""    -  8-12  (2 - 3 ). ,    ,   ...
    -   ,  ,     .  :Girl Blush: 

,    :

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,...


 
C  :   ,
   , " 'money"
  ,  " "!
 -  
    .
   : - !
,  - !
, , 


  ! 
,   ,
 "" .
,    
    .
    ? 

  ""  
  ! 

, ,   
"   "!
  .
 !  :Big Grin:

----------

:

----------


## 2007

> , ,     ...


    !  :Greeting:

----------

> !


   ".",   ...  :Girl Blush:

----------


## 2007

> ".",   ...


.    .  :Smilie:  
,       ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

,  , . . 3-4    -  .   __   ""   ,   -  ...

----------


## YUM

> ,  , . . 3-4    -  .   __   ""   ,   -  ...


 
**  - !
  !    :
 :Big Grin:

----------

, *YUM*!      ,    "-" -      .  "" __  (  ,    ),   , :

***





  ... -  -           (  ,   )                .    ""   ...   -    -          ".".

----------


## 2007

> -    -          ".".


 )

----------

> )


.    -  ,     !  ,  ...     .  :Girl Blush2:

----------


## 2007

> -  ,     !  ,  ...


   )    )       .

----------

*2007*,    !

----------

.  :Girl Wink: 

 :

----------

:

----------

- ...

----------

:

----------



----------



----------



----------

:

----------

***




 H_N

***




 LP

***




 boroda muzz iLTi

***

----------


## YUM

> 


 

 ,     !
    - !!  :Big Grin:

----------

--, *YUM*,            -   . .  :Pleasantry: 

***

__   :Girl Wink: 





 zrbvjd

***




 urun

***




 jordana

----------


## YUM

> zrbvjd





> -   . .



,    
     .
    .
!

 ?
    !!!    !!!
" " ... :Mocking:

----------

> !!!   !!!


 :Acute:  , *YUM*,  .   ,   " ".       -   ...  :Praising:

----------


## YUM

> -   ...


..   ,     ! 
,  "   ",    - " ":
 -   ,    !  :Wow:

----------

> ,     !


--...     ,   "",  - ,   .    , ""  .    -    .

----------

> --...     ,   "",  - ,   .





> -, --? 
>  .    ,      . 
>   ? 
>    !


 -  ?

----------

> -  ?


-.  :
(12) _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ -   (12 )

(12) _ / _'/ _ /_'/ _ /_' / _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _' -   (  12 )

 _  -  
_' -  
/  -

----------


## YUM

> -, --? 
>  .    ,      . 
>   ? 
>    !
> -  ?


  :


> YanaKrilova


 :Mocking:

----------

_- -,  ,     , , !_ 

***






***




 annushka

***




 ∀

***





***




 bu6lik

***






***






***






***




 zrbvjd muz 

***






***




  . filipolya

***

----------

***




 zub

***




 bu6lik

***






***




 zrbvjd

***




 nilyin & -

***




 LP

***




 enotas

----------


## YUM

> enotas


  :

----------

> 


 :Clapping:

----------


## Nikost

**,       :Smilie:      - .
 :Embarrassment:   :






 :Blush:

----------


## 2007

> 


 :Good:

----------


## 2007

)))


 -

----------

> ,


,  -         .  :Girl Smile: 



> 


     !   !  :Girl In Love: 



> -


    !    -  4-    2 ,   .  ,   ,        ...        .  -  -        :Praising:  

  , , ,        .      :

***




 Znake

----------


## 2007

> ,   ,        ...


  :Biggrin: 




> , , ,        .


, )  ,   .      !  :Big Grin:

----------

> !


  :

***





 .

----------


## 2007

> 


!  :Good:

----------

*2007*, !  :Girl Smile:

----------


## Nikost

**, *2007*, ! ,    -  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Nikost

> 


  ,    :Smilie: 




> .


, !  :Smilie:

----------

*Nikost*,     !  :Girl In Love:

----------


## Nikost

> !


,    :Smilie:    :

  ,   , 
-    !
   :
" !"

----------


## Nikost

:

    ,

,  
...

----------

> ,   , 
> -    !
>    :
> " !"


   "-"    "-" (    ),        .



> ,
> 
> ,  
> ...


     (1   1  ).     "_,  _ "...     :Smilie:

----------

:
***





***






***




 zrbvjd

***






***




 B0JI

***

----------


## Nikost

> "-"    "-" (    ),        .


, ,  "-",     - "-"  :Smilie:   , :
  ,   , 
-    !
   :
 " !" 




> ",   "


!  ,      -,      :Embarrassment:         :
    ,

 ,   
 ... 

   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nikost

:

   ,
   ,
      -
...

   (    ):

   ,
   ,

 - ...

----------


## YUM

> -  4-    2 ,   .  ,   ,        ...        .  -  -


,     : '!

----------

> ...


 ,  (    "") -: 

(9) _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ 
(8) _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _' 
(9) _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ 
(9) _ / _'

 :
_ -  
_' -  
/ -   

,  



> ,   , 
> -    !
>    :
> " !"


       ,            "_     ..._"

----------

> -


    - "__ ".  ""   "".   "",          ,     ...

----------


## Nikost

> ,  (    "") -


 ,    :Smilie: ))

----------


## YUM

> ,
>    ,
> 
>  - ...


 ""!!!              :


> -!    ! 
>    !    !
>    !   ! 
>   !     !


 :Mocking:

----------


## YUM

> (9) _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ 
> (8) _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _' 
> (9) _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ 
> (9) _ / _'


    .

----------

> 


  : 
"_"   - , 
"_' " - , 
    - "/"

----------


## YUM

> :


    (9)   :Wink:

----------

> (9)


 :Girl Blush2:

----------

:



> (9) _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ 
> (8) _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _' 
> (9) _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ / _'/ _ 
> (2) _ / _'
> 
>  :
> _ -  
> _' -  
> / -

----------

***






***




 zrbvjd

***




 zrbvjd

***






***






***




 ?

----------



----------



----------



----------



----------



----------



----------


## 2007

()

----------

> 


 3-       .  - : "    ..."  "...  ..."

----------


## 2007

> "    ..."


,  )

----------


## Nikost

> ()


!  :Clapping: 




> ,  )


  :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/450310/#op260244
 :Biggrin:

----------

> 


!     .  :Girl Blush:     (   ,      )     ...

----------


## Nikost

> 


 :Dance2:

----------

***




 amico

***






***






***




 Vo_One & Azov

***




 stakhanoff

***




 Affernus

***




 crazy_grant

***




 _

***






***




 YaP

***






***




  muzz SergRomich

----------


## YUM

> Vo_One & Azov


   ""   "".
        ,   
  ...

----------

> ""  "".


, , ,       ,   ...

----------

5 .   :


 -  
      -




 ,

----------


## 2007



----------


## 2007

:

  -

    :

----------

-...
    ,
 10    
-.

----------


## Nikost

> :


   :  


...

----------


## Nikost

*2007*, **,  :Super:

----------


## Nikost

> 10    
> -


   :
 10     
-
 -    :Smilie:

----------


## Nikost

-    ?        ?  :Smilie: 

 ,   
   ,

 ...

----------


## YUM

> -    ?


:

  -

----------


## Nikost

> :
> 
>   -


,   ,
   ,
 ,  
...

----------


## YUM

> ,   ,
>    ,
>  ,  
> ...


  :Wink:

----------


## Nikost

> 


 .   .

----------


## YUM

> .   .


 " " ?  :EEK!: 
    9   ,    .

----------


## Nikost

> " " ?


     .      ,      :Smilie: 




> 9

----------


## YUM

> 


'.



> .      ,


       .
, :
    -

----------


## YUM

(   )













 zrbvjd

 :Big Grin: 
: http://poetory.ru/

----------


## 2007

- ,  

!

----------


## Nikost

> - ,  
> 
> !


!  :Good:

----------

> - ,


 .
 :
 ,  - !
    .

.

----------


## YUM

.. ..
 , ""

----------


## YUM

> .. ..
>  , ""


!  !        
    .    "".
        .       .
   2.5   ..   "" ...
" ".
        .
      - , ... :Wink:

----------

,      - http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/450310/#op260244 .

  ,             -    ,  ,     "",       .       , ,    . 

:




> * .*,  23.09.2016
> * * * 
> 
> 
> 
>  .
> 
> * * *
> 
> ...





> * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> () od17 (-)
> 23.09.2016





> * * *
> 
> 
> 
>    *
> () Cvetlana-cr2012 (--) 
> 26.09.2016
> 
> * * *
> ...





> * * * 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> () mityai (), 26.09.2016

----------


## YUM

:  



 :Embarrassment: 



> 16- .      .   17   -    .
> 
>   ,         16 .     ,     .
> 
>   ,           .

----------

*YUM*,         ?
-     . 

-  :

----------

***




 Gena_
***




 Beatle & 
***




 
***




 elena-durak muzz  
***




  & Vlak
***

----------


## Mabel

!   !    !

----------

> !


 ,      ,   - ! !

*  - !*

*** 



 *** 



 
09.10.2017*** 



 SSebastian

----------

:

*** 



 violator*** 



 LZ*** 



 *** 



 *** 



 *** 



 *** 



 annushka

----------



----------


## YUM

> .
> 
>  - ,           15% ,   ,    .     ,    .
> 
> "  -13% -   ,      14%  15%,      ", -  -      . .


  "    "
  ,  .
  :
- !!!

----------

> ,  .


   ,  - 



> ,   .


     -      :



***




 nilyin muzz Geordie

***






***




  & 

***




 H_N

***

----------

, ,            ?



***






***






***





 zrbvjd

***





 crazy_grant

* * *


   -  

 fossa~

***




  _

* * *




()

----------



----------


## YUM

> 


 


 :Wink:

----------


## Siberian

, , ,
    -
     ,
   ?
    :
, ,  !

----------

> 


,        - !  :Big Grin: 




> , , ,


,     ,    "",       -    9-8-9-2 (    ).  -  1  .

----------

*** 




 Evgeniya Varvarina 
*** 





*** 




 bu6lik
***




 Boroda 
*** 
     . 
 .  . 
    . 
 . 
Migren86 
***





*** 




 zrbvjd & Grga

----------

> *** 
> 
> *** 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zrbvjd & Grga


 :
" , , !   !"

----------

> " , , !   !"


 :Big Grin:

----------

:

----------


## YUM

..- :Big Grin:

----------

, ,   "",     ?   :Girl Wink: 

***




() 

***




()   & 

***




()  

***




() 

***




() Tania

***




()  & Azov

***




() H_N

----------

... .  :Smilie: 
1451239044197521453.jpg
*** 



() djfedos
*** 



() amico
*** 



()  
*** 



()  
*** 



() Znake
*** 



() zrbvjd

----------

***





***





***




(c)

----------


## YUM

> 


 





 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

! 

      !
,   !
   -
!

----------


## YUM

-  !
  !   !
,   , ,  - ...
! :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

!!!    !

 ,   




***
 , , ? 
   .

?

----------


## YUM

,  
    !
,    , 
.

----------



----------


## YUM

!

----------


## grandpa

,
  .
   (  )
   ?

----------


## YUM

> ,
>   .
>    (  )
>    ?


 
:
9
8
9
2

----------

> :
> 9
> 8
> 9
> 2


  ! )))



















 https://soba4ki.livejournal.com/?ski...BD%D0%B5%D0%B3

----------

:
===============

----------

:
=================


    ...
*******



*******





********

----------

-   , !

----------


## Arhimed0

> -   , !


   !
      ,   ,   ...    :Mocking:

----------

&#169; zrbjvd

----------



----------



----------



----------


## YUM

-    

  .  
-!

----------


## YUM

(  )
   " "
-.
(-..  100   _)

----------

*YUM*,   -    ,   .   . D

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,   -    ,   .   . D


  - ?  , ?


 :Big Grin:

----------

> - ?  , ?


  -  .

----------


## YUM

> -  .


   ... 13  "" .  9- :Big Grin:

----------


## alex45

-,  ,    

        ???

        ,

 1000 .

----------

> -,  ,    
> 
>         ???
> 
>         ,
> 
>  1000 .


  .         ,   .   -   , .

----------



----------



----------



----------



----------



----------


## ZZZhanna

((   
ufRdC0k5ukQ.jpg

----------

*ZZZhanna*,     ,             "".           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ,   .

----------

> ,   .


 ,      . , -        ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

hicVgRbpomQ.jpg

----------

> hicVgRbpomQ.jpg


/  :/
 ...

----------



----------


## ZZZhanna

XAXUrQyixu4.jpg

----------



----------



----------



----------



----------

